# Newbie needing advice!!



## RussianEverest (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi! Im new to this forum and was hoping you could help me out! 
Weve had our Russian Dwarf hamster around 2 months now and have just upgraded her cage to a much bigger space! 
She seems to be settling in okay, however the new cage has multiple levels and she doesnt seem to be able to climb the stairs very well. 
Im not massively concerned as im sure she will get used to it in a few days, but the water bottle is on the 1st floor. I cant lower it due to the base being glass. Any suggestions? 
Not sure whether to invest in a bottle holder for the ground floor, or keep an eye on her to make sure she is drinking and hope she will find her own way up there soon?!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Can we see the cage please?


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

RussianEverest said:


> Hi! Im new to this forum and was hoping you could help me out!
> Weve had our Russian Dwarf hamster around 2 months now and have just upgraded her cage to a much bigger space!
> She seems to be settling in okay, however the new cage has multiple levels and she doesnt seem to be able to climb the stairs very well.
> Im not massively concerned as im sure she will get used to it in a few days, but the water bottle is on the 1st floor. I cant lower it due to the base being glass. Any suggestions?
> Not sure whether to invest in a bottle holder for the ground floor, or keep an eye on her to make sure she is drinking and hope she will find her own way up there soon?!


I do agree with @Engel98 as we'd need to see the cage to make a firm judgement. It may be worth investing in a little hamster water bowl (needing daily changes). A lot of members use a small water bowl as an extra in their cages, so that if the water bottle stops working without you realising, the hamster should still have access to water.


----------

